# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Tmorph and Feral druids.

## Codokun

There has to be SOMEONE that knows how to change the druids forms using Tmorph.. I've looked for days and hours and still no progress.

----------


## SunnyTheCool

same problem , help?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Igzz

Credits to Classicclean

Just actually talked to him about this today.



```
--  Druid Shapeshifting Change

function events:UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM()
    local form = GetShapeshiftForm()
    if form == 1 then -- Bear
        Morph("player", 29416)
    elseif form == 3 then -- Cat
        Morph("player", 38150)
    elseif form == 5 then -- Swift Flight
        Morph("player",21243)
    end
end
events:RegisterEvent("UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM")
```


Add that at the end of tMorph.lua

Replace the IDs with what you want them to be.

For the last line, it'll be "elseif form == 6 then -- Swift Flight" if you are a Balance druid.

----------


## Classicclean

^this

However I was only able to help Igzz with his problems because Journey helped me with the lua stuff at first and I just adapted it to Igzz belongings and added another if line  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnnybravo

Hi, ive also looked for a way to tmorph my female troll cat form into the new Claws of Shirvallah cat form. Anyone who found a way would be greatly apreciateted !  :Wink:

----------


## crytekou

> Credits to Classicclean
> 
> Just actually talked to him about this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> --  Druid Shapeshifting Change
> 
> ...


I can't make it work, replaced this in the end of my file and not working is it still working in 6.2 ? Could you make a little guide about this even if it seems easy to do ? ^^

----------

